# Fehler 3780 Codesys V 2.3 Datalogger- Bibliothek



## Tsims83 (11 Oktober 2022)

Hallo Forumgemeinde,

ich habe eine Wago 750-889 für meine Smarthomesteuerung. Es funktioniert auch alles soweit wunderbar.
Heute wollte ich die Bibliothek für den Datenlogger implementieren, die ich direkt von der Wago Hompage runtergeladen habe
die Datei heisst "Wago_Datalogger_02.lib".
Ich habe die Datei in den Ordner: C:\Program Files (x86)\WAGO Software\CODESYS V2.3\Targets\WAGO\Libraries\32_Bit kopiert. 
Bei Codesys habe ich dann im Bibliotheksverwalter die Datei aufgerufen und hinzugefügt.

Beim Übersetzten bekomme ich dann den Fehler "Fehler 3780: FUVersion_Datalogger(30): "Var` VAR_INPUT`,VAR_OUTPUT`oder VAR_IN_OUT erwartet.

Weiss evtl jemand wie man diesen Fehler beheben kann??? Screenshot habe ich auch angehängt


Vielen Dank im Voraus

Dimi


----------



## Oberchefe (11 Oktober 2022)

Doppeklick auf die Zeile mit "Fehler...." sollte zur Problemstelle springen. Davon einen Screenshot bitte.


----------



## Tsims83 (11 Oktober 2022)

Hi Oberchefe,

danke für deine Antwort, 

ich habe einen Screenshot gemacht. Beim Doppelklick wird zwar der Bibliotheksverwalter geöffnet, aber ob er wirklich zur richtigen Stelle springt bin ich mir nicht sicher. 

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfestellung.


----------



## Oberchefe (11 Oktober 2022)

Hast du denn überhaupt eine Instanz von diesem FB angelegt?


----------



## Tsims83 (11 Oktober 2022)

Ja ich hatte auch angefangen den Baustein soweit mit Bools und Byte zu bestücken da ist beim Übersetzen dieser Fehler aufgetauch dann habe ich alles gelöscht, weil ich nicht eingränzen konnte an was es liegt. Nun habe ich gemerkt das schon beim einfachen anlegen der Bibliothek schon der Fehler auftaucht.

Lg

Dimi


----------



## Oberchefe (11 Oktober 2022)

Variablen anlegen:
`myDatalogger: FbDatalogger;
    myxEnable: BOOL;
    mybDatalogger_type: BYTE;
    myxEvent: BOOL;
    mytypConfigDatalogger: typConfigDatalogger;
    myatypUserInput: ARRAY[1..GC_BMAXCHANNELS] OF typUserInput;
    myxReady: BOOL;
    mydwStatus: DWORD;`

Dann noch den Code:
`myDatalogger(
    xEnable:=myxEnable ,
    bDatalogger_type:= mybDatalogger_type,
    xEvent:= myxEvent,
    typConfigDatalogger:=mytypConfigDatalogger ,
    atypUserInput:= myatypUserInput,
    xReady=>myxReady ,
    dwStatus=> mydwStatus);`

Dann sollte es zumindest fehlerfrei zu übersetzen sein. Für die Simulation reicht es wohl nicht, da kommt die Fehlermeldung "Datenbereich zu groß"


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Oktober 2022)

Rufst Du die Funktion  FUVersion_Datalogger denn auf? Falls ja, zeig den Aufruf bitte mal.


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (12 Oktober 2022)

Hallo Tsims83,
bitte lade dir die aktuelle Version der Bibliothek herunter und binde diese in dein Projekt ein.
Ich habe die Bibliothek geprüft und konnte keinen Fehler in der Bibliothek finden.
https://www.wago.com/de/d/7403


----------



## Tsims83 (12 Oktober 2022)

Hi Wago Support,

genau diese Bibl. habe ich runter geladen und eingefügt, aber nirgends wo aufgerufen sondern einfach in die Bibliotheksverwaltung implementiert.

Es muss irgendwo eine Einstellung im Projekt sein, weil wenn ich die Bibliothek in ein neues Projekt einfüge und übersetze funktioniert die Bibliothek.

Aber ehrlich gesagt will ich nicht unbedingt alles neu machen 🤦

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe🙋

Gruß Dimi


----------



## Tsims83 (12 Oktober 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Rufst Du die Funktion  FUVersion_Datalogger denn auf? Falls ja, zeig den Aufruf bitte mal.


Hi Oliver,

Habe die Bibliothek nur mal in das Projekt eingefügt ohne Aufruf.

Es muss irgendwo anders der Fehler liegen, weil bei einem neuen Projekt funktioniert die Bibliothek.


----------



## Tsims83 (12 Oktober 2022)

.:WAGO::018636:. schrieb:


> Hallo Tsims83,
> bitte lade dir die aktuelle Version der Bibliothek herunter und binde diese in dein Projekt ein.
> Ich habe die Bibliothek geprüft und konnte keinen Fehler in der Bibliothek finden.
> https://www.wago.com/de/d/7403


Hi Wago Support,

genau diese Bibl. habe ich runter geladen und eingefügt, aber nirgends wo aufgerufen sondern einfach in die Bibliotheksverwaltung implementiert.

Es muss irgendwo eine Einstellung im Projekt sein, weil wenn ich die Bibliothek in ein neues Projekt einfüge und übersetze funktioniert die Bibliothek.

Aber ehrlich gesagt will ich nicht unbedingt alles neu machen 🤦

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe🙋

Gruß Dimi


----------



## Tsims83 (16 Oktober 2022)

Habe die Lösung gefunden, habe einfach das Projekt exportier, ein neues Projekt geöffnet und das exportierte Projekt importiert.

Vermutlich war irgendwo eine Einstellung die falsch war.

Danke für eure Hilfe ,🙋👍👍


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (17 Oktober 2022)

Hallo Tsims83,

in dem alten Projekt kann ein Bibliotheksverzeichnis hinterlegt sein, aus dem referenziert wird.


Der Export hat wahrscheinlich diese Einstellung nicht übernommen, da du den Arbeitsbereich ausgeschlossen hast.


----------



## Tsims83 (17 Oktober 2022)

.:WAGO::018636:. schrieb:


> Hallo Tsims83,
> 
> in dem alten Projekt kann ein Bibliotheksverzeichnis hinterlegt sein, aus dem referenziert wird.
> Anhang anzeigen 64252
> ...


Hallo Wago Support,

habe nochmal in einem älteren Softwarestand geschaut.
Es war tatsächlich so das noch etwas drin stand


----------



## Tsims83 (17 Oktober 2022)

Der Datenlogger läuft jetzt zwar,

aber leider habe ich noch ein kleines Problem evtl. könnt ihr mir helfen.

Es wird keine .csv Datei auf der SD-Karte angelegt.

Ich kann mit Filezilla auf die Karte zugreifen sie ist mit FAT32 formatiert.
Der Datenlogger hat den richtigen Pfad (soweit ich es richtig verstanden habe)
Der Baustein gibt auf dwStatus eine 999 aus
Auf der Visu wird immer dieser rote Balken mit FILE ERROR.logging faild angezeigt.

In der Channel Visu werden in jeder Zeile immer die gleihen Uhrzeiten angezeigt habt ihr da vielleicht auch einen Tip? 
Vielleicht hängt auch alles zusammen.


Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß

Dimi


----------



## Oberchefe (17 Oktober 2022)

beim 880er Controller ist der Pfad der SD-Karte 's:\'
dürfte bei deinem gleich sein?


----------



## Oberchefe (17 Oktober 2022)

> 999 – Wenn die Datei nicht geöffnet oder erstellt werden kann (meist aufgrund eines
> unerwarteten Aussteckens des Speichermediums, eines fehlerhaften
> Dateipfads und/oder Dateinamens), wird eine Meldung in der CODESYS-
> Visualisierung angezeigt. Dabei läuft die Funktion ohne den Schreibvorgang
> ...


----------

